

Should the U.S. Have a Secretary of Culture? - nealabq
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/07/should-the-us-have-a-secretary-of-culture/277409/

======
Millennium
There's still fierce debate over whether or not a thing exists that can be
called "American culture," or whether or not such a thing even should exist.
Until that's settled, I'm not sure it's a good idea to make a Cabinet-level
post about it.

Then again, I've long been suspicious of the idea of engineering culture from
above.

~~~
sp332
You seem to be thinking of a post that defines and encourages or even enforces
a specific set of things as "American culture". But I think it would be useful
to have a person who just stands up for cultural things in general. For
example, funding for art and music in public schools has been on the decline
for a long time. It might be good to have a cabinet-level position that had
some clout to push back.

